

Convert A Paper Airplane Into An App Controlled RC Toy - Jamie452
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/393053146/powerup-30-smartphone-controlled-paper-airplane?ref=category

======
Jamie452
Personally I thought this was a genius idea and had to be shared!

What are your thoughts?

